# Oklahoma Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay prices are steady and movement is slow. High
temperatures and strong winds have prevailed most of this past week. The warmer
temperatures have increased growth of wheat and alfalfa. Producers need to be
watching alfalfa fields for weevil and aphid infestations.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay movement is slow and prices are steady. With warmer
temperatures grass has started to green up. Producers looking for hay to
purchase or have hay to sell can access the hay directory on the Oklahoma
Department Agriculture's website at Oklahoma Department of Agriculture, Food and Forestry or call the Oklahoma
Department of Agriculture Hay Hotline at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality small squares 190-210 per
ton, large squares 130.00-140.00 per ton, large rounds 120.00-130.00. Good
quality small squares 150.00-170.00 per ton, large squares 110.00-120.00,
large rounds 100.00-110.00. Fair quality large squares 90.00-100.00 per ton.
Fair large rounds 80.00-90.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales 50.00-70.00 a
ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of
the field or bale pile (spot) 80.00-100.00 a ton. Chopped and delivered to
feedlots (short haul) 110.00-130.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares 65.00-80.00 a
ton, large rounds 55.00-70.00, small squares 90.00-100.00. Good quality large
rounds 45.00-60.00 per ton, small squares 70.00-80.00. Fair quality 40.00-50.00
per ton.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

what does everyone think the alfalfa market is going to do this summer?


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Guess I can only say it depends on the weather for the most part in your particular region and some on the market you cater to. For example we are looking at a frost for the next two evenings...will this have an impact? Will it rain enough or too much? Here in Indiana we had a late frost three years ago that sent hay prices up...then two years of lots of rain. This year one group of experts say it is an El Nino year...expect dryer than the past two...one weather site says above avg rain...lol...only the good Lord knows. The good news may be the market dictates your region...if yields are down your hay will be worth more and you can do OK unless you have a complete loss. Also, a bad winter can raise prices later...for example hay went up in March here because folks were running out. At the same time a guy three states away will have a totally different set of circumstances. If you can afford to transport, you can take advantage of the circumstances elsewhere. Hope it goes well for you in Oklahoma this year, not to dry, no bad bugs, and an outstanding harvest my friend. Be safe.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

i agree that mother nature has alot to do with it lol. i know our alfalfa is looking good and we going to start laying some down next week. i hope everyone has a good summer and is safe.


----------

